# New 2014 seat leon ..: Post yours :..



## KRacingti (Nov 14, 2008)

I am just ready to pick up my new Seat Leon from the dealer...

So I don't have real pics for now but coming soon... please post yours and what are the plans for it..!!!

Enjoy..!!


----------



## dangxiii (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey my Dad is from Pachuca, Hidalgo!


----------



## KRacingti (Nov 14, 2008)

^ Best place in the world...!!! 

Content: 

I'm not able to upload pics from my iPhone, so my car is basically as the one above (with no LED headlights/taillights)... and the plans are some Cupra wheels and black out the rear fascia and headlights. 

Per example:


----------

